# Roux in ONE PIECE



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2009)

you got roux-roll'd


----------



## TMOY (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL...
(For those who don't know, "roux" means "redheaded" in French. And no, Gilles is not redheaded )


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I guess I am a roux.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

Close enough


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

View attachment 516 :fp


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## JLarsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol thread






I'm hungry now. Who doesn't love some friedrice?


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

more roux


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 27, 2009)

Supported by:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

how can anyone forget this?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 27, 2009)

dno why this was saved on my comp but ah well


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2009)

excuse the bad picture, it was taken on my phone. (it says Thistlethwaite Vineyards)


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 27, 2009)

you guys forgot


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess they use Roux for big cubes.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 27, 2009)

OLL


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> I guess they use Roux for big cubes.



Haha Rebel 4x4, that's good.


----------



## peterbat (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


>



Urgh. I read that whole page before I noticed... Fascinating stuff though, other places getting flooded. Thanks for the involuntary edification, Chris.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 27, 2009)

("Collective move - STM")


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 28, 2009)

POSTING IN AN EPIC THREAD


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

the epicness continues 
View attachment 518


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 28, 2009)

How to make a Roux Mmmmm
I'll be back with patates in a second

EDIT: Patates Everyone must watch!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

Wrestling:


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> This thread is awesome!



+2 (pun intended)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread truly is awesome! Gonna search some more pictures tonight after work!

:-D :-D

Chris


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 28, 2009)

EDIT: I can't believe someone hasn't done this already


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

not color neutral


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2009)

Algs, we need a bank full of them.




COLL!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > [pic of 2 bottles that say DNF]
> ...


 ^I vote this as the best post ever


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Thanks Sarah .


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 28, 2009)

Pochmann House???




I need to go visit this place!!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)

AUF





CFOP





CLL





DP (double parity)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Musturd (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)

I literally biked there after class today to take this photo. Shelley and I would joke about holding the FMC event there for Nationals, but it's a bit too far from Dinkelspiel.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## MistArts (Oct 28, 2009)

V-Cubes in a bottle:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> V-Cubes in a bottle:



New type of cube in a new type of packaging?


----------



## rookie (Oct 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> how can anyone forget this?


holy crap. that's enough to screw up a dozen elephants.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 28, 2009)

From Fairly Odd Parents

The V cube


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

method


----------



## Anthony (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

These next two are pretty obscure. Can anyone catch what I'm referring to?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)

I once made a thread about WCA.

Anyhow, continuing:





(courtesy of Tyson, Nationals thread)























brought to you by:






Along with 2295:


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

@chris:



Spoiler



4x4 and 2x2 single WRs



What do I win?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)

http://caribbeanlimelife.com/images/radio%20cll.jpg

I hope j-fly sees this one:


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> These next two are pretty obscure. Can anyone catch what I'm referring to?


36.46 was Dan Cohen's 4x4 solve.
15.27 was this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1p5onYpv2c (probably not, but still)
And the guitar pick was Erik's 2x2 solve.

Edit: Damn you Woner. I spent ages typing this. I noticed it as soon as he posted.


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2009)

ya, dont really want to make it any larger


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ya, dont really want to make it any larger



Shame on you for finding that. Why were you looking in the first place. Porno mags are old. Get porno sites.


----------



## jfly (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha, nice find Lucas, but I'll have you know I've only popped once in competition (I think).

And the 15.27 is obviously http://archive.garron.us/solves/2008/fleischman_OH_15_27.htm. Ok maybe not. But I'm still proud of that time.


----------



## Coni (Oct 28, 2009)

spelling it wrong


----------



## mmMarco17 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2009)

EDIT:


----------



## peedu (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Forte (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


>


La Roux ftw! They are such an awesome band.


----------



## KConny (Oct 28, 2009)

Gunnar doing Petrus. This is in the small city where Benelux Open is held.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> @chris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 36.46 was Dan Cohen's 4x4 solve.
> 15.27 was this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1p5onYpv2c (probably not, but still)
> And the guitar pick was Erik's 2x2 solve.
> 
> Edit: Damn you Woner. I spent ages typing this. I noticed it as soon as he posted.



Wow guys that was fast! Um... I can offer you guys each an imaginary cookie! :-S

I can't as of yet offer you guys a real one because I'm already engaged in a bet with Mike Hughey whereby if he gets a 9x9x9 BLD solve before I do then I owe him a cookie (seriously!). And I mean come on, it's Mike Hughey, so I should plan for a *strong* possibility of that outcome ;-)

--edit--
15.27 was incidental btw, but we can decide which best it describes ;-)

Chris

--edit #2--


----------



## peedu (Oct 28, 2009)

Extended cross


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2009)

CLL






Parity






Can anyone guess this one?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## peedu (Oct 28, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Can anyone guess this one?



Master Magic WR 1.72?


Peedu


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

lol @ extended cross 

Chris


----------



## peedu (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Henrik (Oct 28, 2009)

Forte said:


>



Ok i see two times in that train if I am creative:

Old Megaminx WR by Stefan 1:23.55
and then if its backwards: former 4x4WR By Chris 55.38

Correct? or am i missing something here?


----------



## peedu (Oct 28, 2009)

Henrik said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



On the top of the photo is 11/81.

Well 11.81 was the 3x3 average result of Tomasz Zolnowski at Polish Open 2009 for example.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2009)

peedu said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i see two times in that train if I am creative:
> ...



Also at the top of the photo is 2000 and 20.00 was Dan Knights' winning average at the 2003 WC.

I vote epic picture!

Chris


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

peedu said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...







NOO :fp

it's "8355" .....



epic fails


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2009)

peedu said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone guess this one?
> ...


Yup!


----------



## TioMario (Oct 28, 2009)

PANIC WITH THIS ONE !!


----------



## Kxg (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> peedu said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## shelley (Oct 28, 2009)

Friedrich?






Solvang a cube!


----------



## Henrik (Oct 28, 2009)

Yay Solvang
The "Danish" town

Sol means Sun
Vang would mean something like Area
So Sun-Area.

But yea In English is sounds funny


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)

The impossible variation:


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> NOO :fp
> 
> it's "8355" .....
> 
> ...


nou. 1:23.55 is 83.55 seconds


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice photoshop, Lucas.
Fortunately, I found the real image:




Excuse the mediocre photoshopping


----------



## mazei (Oct 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > NOO :fp
> ...



No its the method 8355.....


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2009)

Drunk cubing!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > NOO :fp
> ...









double fail


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> The impossible variation:



now THAT'S epic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 29, 2009)

Every NE person who has been to an awards ceremony recently will get this


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think anyone will get this one.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 29, 2009)

Kxg said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...






Sa967St said:


> 1:23.55 is 83.55 seconds


----------



## mazei (Oct 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I've said it before and I'll say it again, its the method 8355. Search the forums for it.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 29, 2009)

mazei said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, its the method 8355. Search the forums for it.


 I was just trying to point out that it could have implied 1:23.55, and wasn't worth facepalming at.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it before and I'll say it again, its the method 8355. Search the forums for it.
> ...



I wasn't facepalming at you.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


>



Don't get it. Care to explain?


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*Scrambled* eggs...


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Lorenzo said:
> ...


The tomato threw me off


----------



## Forte (Oct 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I hope you understand that it is a *slice* of tomato.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## peedu (Oct 29, 2009)

This photo is too wide, I'll just put a link to it:

Here.

I hope they are not doing it all at the same time.

Peedu


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

peedu said:


> This photo is too wide, I'll just put a link to it:
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...



HAHA OH-BLD


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 29, 2009)

peedu said:


> This photo is too wide, I'll just put a link to it:
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...



Wow, that was brilliant!


----------



## peedu (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, if you liked that OH BLD photo, then I think this PLL is also OK.

According to the photo usage policy of that site I can't embed the photo here. (Like OH BLD).

So here is the harmless link:OK PLL

Peedu


----------



## shelley (Oct 29, 2009)

Lorenzo's sig said:


> You can have a bad time, but you CAN'T have a negative time.



You can once a year (or as many times as you want if you can map time zone borders accurately enough). Your 2009 opportunity is coming up this weekend.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 29, 2009)

ok, i understand the 1st one, but the 2nd??


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^
Describes any successful solve. But if you're really good then you can get...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 29, 2009)

i like cereal.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2009)

this one's for you rach


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 29, 2009)

rookie said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > how can anyone forget this?
> ...



oh no not salvia... that brings back nightmarish memories. why is this legal???


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 29, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


>


Not funny. That actually is the Jigaloo we use for cube lube.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


>





stiwi griffin said:


> ok, i understand the 1st one, but the 2nd??



multi-bld 11/11. 

--edit--
World record #2


----------



## mazei (Oct 30, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



His 11/11 Multi attempt.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

TioMario said:


>



Failed attempt at posting a pic?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


>



Also I think that the old wr average for 3x3 was 11.x1 for a while wasnt it?


----------



## Logan (Oct 30, 2009)

TioMario said:


>



This?








Others:
















hint: change 2006 to 2007. Do some research.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 30, 2009)

BLOCKS!!!


----------



## Lumej (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw this on the train ride to WC2009 on sunday morning...
Seems to be part of an old station building...


----------



## Kxg (Oct 31, 2009)

Lumej said:


> I saw this on the train ride to WC2009 on sunday morning...
> Seems to be part of an old station building...



I suppose it was never finished.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 17, 2009)

OH BLD while flying a plane? This can't good...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Ranzha (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol!
Micro pillowed 4x4!

It's not real.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone care to tell me what the 93,244,901-93,244,910 digits of pi are? I just want to know.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lol!
> Micro pillowed 4x4!
> 
> It's not real.



Lol 

I want that...

...

Oh wait it is mine


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

AWESOME THREAD BUMP


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> AWESOME THREAD BUMP



I don't get it, what is this?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME THREAD BUMP
> ...



wrong spelling :/
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005FLEI01


----------



## Edam (Jun 29, 2010)

lolben


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm bad at embedding and Im sure most of you have seen this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9axOcDzunE

For chris. Tad bit off topic, but w.e


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



meh, similar


----------



## Daniel Que (Jun 29, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 29, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I'm bad at embedding and Im sure most of you have seen this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9axOcDzunE
> 
> For chris. Tad bit off topic, but w.e



You can't be bad at embedding... It's not a developed skill there are no grey areas, its black and white. Maybe your confusing embedding with following instructions?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I'm bad at embedding and Im sure most of you have seen this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9axOcDzunE
> 
> For chris. Tad bit off topic, but w.e



like this:
[noparse]
[youtube]everything after v=[/youtube]
[/noparse]
So for that video it would be [noparse]



[/noparse]


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## tke444 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


>



lol, i dont think those are his 3x3 times going up the y axis 

edit:






anyone get it?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 30, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


>



more like this


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> more like this
> 
> View attachment 1055



Lol, at noon he was averaging 12 seconds, but 2:30 that afternoon he averaged sub-9 seconds? Pretty good improvement.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > more like this
> ...



So tomorrow he will be averaging like, er... 0?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

tke444 said:


>



that makes no sense


----------



## riffz (Jun 30, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys know annual faz day was 12 days ago, and we missed it?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 30, 2010)

Never again.

EDIT: 500th post!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just looking up some random crap and when a page loaded, I thought this was a square 1 when i first saw it in the corner of my eye


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> tke444 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Jackson pic.
> ...




It's king of *pop*.


If anyone can get this, they're awesome.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > tke444 said:
> ...





Spoiler



LG Lucas Garron?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> If anyone can get this, they're awesome.





Spoiler



RH245 = *R*owe *H*essler 2.45 WR 2x2 Avg.?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 7, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone can get this, they're awesome.
> ...



You are awesome.


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

I posted this before, no one replied, anyone get it?


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I posted this before, no one replied, anyone get it?





Spoiler



save project


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2010)

Forte said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this before, no one replied, anyone get it?
> ...



Or...



Spoiler



SE


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



no and no


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> how can anyone forget this?



........good times


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

*Word-play Cubing Pictures?*

Have any of you guys seen "stuff" out in public that coincidentally are related to cubing?

Here are some pics to show you what im talking about.











DO NOT QUOTE PICTURES IN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## insane569 (Dec 13, 2011)

You mean aren't cubing related but we get them mixed up?


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

insane569 said:


> You mean aren't cubing related but we get them mixed up?


 
They are not random pictures. So they are related


----------



## Hershey (Dec 13, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a1/PrettyLittleLiarsIntertitle.png

If you take the first letter of each word.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 13, 2011)

On the math board, we were doing problems for speed and the activity was called "Speedsolving"

"Roux" was on the board in French.

Someone wrote "Orangina" on the French board as well.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for whoever changed the title. Much better.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

No problem.
I don't have a picture on me, but I've seen the following license plates:
4TEE (forte)
CMHW (chris hardwick)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 14, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> [pic]


 
LOL R2D2 thats a good one.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> [pic]


 
Before I saw the image URL, I thought this was supposed to be SoupFlies.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Specs112 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is like the old Roux in one piece thread.

Extended cross:


----------



## Julian (Dec 14, 2011)

TPS was written on the board today


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 14, 2011)

Julian said:


> TPS was written on the board today


----------



## insane569 (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoiler






Specs112 said:


>






i get it


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 14, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> [pic]


 
TPS is also the provincial tax in Quebec...


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## 4. (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 15, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> [pic]


 
I dont get it...


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 15, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I dont get it...


 
2x2?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 15, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> 2x2?


 
Yes


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 15, 2011)

Speaking of 2x2


----------



## benskoning (Dec 15, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Speaking of 2x2
> [pic]



O thats just great.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16466-Roux-in-ONE-PIECE

edit: why was it closed?


----------



## Moops (Dec 15, 2011)

Spoiler



Jay Perm


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

Moops said:


> pic and spoiler


 
I lol'd so hard. xD


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16466-Roux-in-ONE-PIECE
> 
> edit: why was it closed?


 
OMG whut, Friedrieche 

two independant thoughts?!...


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 15, 2011)




----------

